# PPD injection CPT code to use



## cwestman (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm wondering if anyone can help with a question when the nurse does a PPD we bill CPT 86580 tb  intradermal 
 I know the CPT code 96372 is used for Therapeutic ,prophylactic or diagnostic but for IM or sq injections .My guess is  that it would make it inappropriate to use for intradermal ,just looking for confirmation ,or any other options 
Cheri


----------



## 1formissy (Mar 8, 2018)

You cannot report the administration for TB tests. It is an integral part of the primary code.


----------

